# Amazing animation.



## [SC] Arachnicus (May 19, 2013)

Not accurate physics but awesome intense animation.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 19, 2013)

That is some nice work.


----------



## [SC] Arachnicus (May 19, 2013)

Im pretty sure dropping the landing gear i water would slam the plane nose first, but it does not have to be remotely real to be amazing.


----------



## Crimea_River (May 19, 2013)

Not really going to pick apart how far this is from reality now are you?

For artistic merit, this is well done.


----------



## nuuumannn (May 19, 2013)

This has been posted on this forum before, but nice to see again; the rendering is rather stunning.


----------



## [SC] Arachnicus (May 19, 2013)

I figured it was probably posted here before.


----------



## Thorlifter (May 19, 2013)

Glad it was posted again as I missed it the first time. Pretty awesome job on the animation.


----------



## A4K (May 20, 2013)

Unusual idea, but it was really good! Graphics are superb!


----------



## SPEKTRE76 (May 20, 2013)

Oh yes I saw this last year! This was an excellent short film!


----------



## [SC] Arachnicus (May 20, 2013)

I wish they made more of them.


----------



## GrauGeist (May 20, 2013)

This was a great short and it was done by a student at Lodz Film School in Poland.

While it might not be mechanically correct in many respects, it's a good study on human nature and a hell of a job as far as animation's concerned.

The video has been posted a few times here since 2010, here's one of the threads: http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aviation-videos/path-hate-damian-nenow-30582.html


----------



## Gnomey (May 20, 2013)

Yeah, pretty sure it has been posted before somewhere on the forum. Still always nice to see it again, it is a cracking piece of animation even if the realism is a little iffy...


----------



## A4K (May 22, 2013)

It's called 'artistic license' guys, Hollywood wouldn't exist without it!


----------



## Greyman (May 23, 2013)

6:12 to 6:16 does more to capture the feeling of air combat than the entire Top Gun movie.


----------



## muscogeemike (May 23, 2013)

Way cool! Thanks for this post.


----------

